# Did they ever figure out the Fish Kill in Shark RiverInlet?



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

I just found out about it even though it happened in May.

Been researching the Shark River Inlet and stumbled on some YouTube video about the millions of fish dying off there back in May.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

What usually happens is the fish get run into the shallows by predators and quickly deplete the oxygen in the shallow water and they suffocate en masse.


----------

